# **UPDATE** Gender guess 12+2



## Talia12

Hi ladies, I was on here a while ago fretting about a large SCH, never got to update as all this family stuff kicked off right then... but the good news is I had my NT scan yesterday which all looked good and they dated me 12+2. <3 so happy. But still so nervous...
Does anyone have any nub/skull gender guesses for me? I'm really unsure if the nub is that long white line, or the tiny grey bit sticking up just underneath it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8283.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 70


----------



## Emma louise91

Very girly nub! Congratulations xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Guessing boy because it's got an angle to it, but really could go either way!


----------



## stellaluna431

Looks girly to me!


----------



## Foreign Chick

99.9% PINK!

Congrats xx


----------



## Talia12

Thanks ladies! That little angle up has got me wondering too. I love this baby either way and haven't decided yet whether I'm team yellow or not...realistically I think I do want to know :haha: I love hearing your guesses


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl :)


----------



## Talia12

This is so fun, wish I had done this with my son haha. Going to try and dig out his 12 week pic and see if I could've guessed he was a boy! I'm actually leaning boy with this one but all of you (bar one!) disagree, so now I think I want to find out while pregnant just so I can see :haha:


----------



## Johnsa37

Guessing girl based on skull


----------



## calliebaby

I'm torn... looks girly, but so did my son's....


----------



## StaceyKor

I'd say :pink: x


----------



## My_Story

:pink: 

Looks just like what my 12w scan nub did.
Congrats on rainbow sweetie xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

That is tricky isn't it!! Leaning girl but again that little angle at the end plus the early gestation make me unsure:) Any other pics:)


----------



## Talia12

Thanks girls! Still need to dig out that old scan pic and see if I can guess haha. I've decided I do want to know the gender, I just know I couldn't wait till the birth!
No, I don't have any other pics! I actually had to beg for that one haha as my hospital charges for scan pics and I had no cash on me. He let me off for free because (a) they were 20 minutes late scanning me and (b) I was nearly crying over not getting a pic haha :haha:


----------



## Talia12

My_Story said:


> :pink:
> 
> Looks just like what my 12w scan nub did.
> Congrats on rainbow sweetie xx

Thank you hun!!! Congratulations on yours it's so exciting you're nearly there <3 hope the IC hasn't been giving you grief!


----------



## Talia12

It's a girl! :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## stellaluna431

Congrats!!


----------



## Zephram

Congrats Talia, that's so awesome. :)


----------



## Talia12

Zephram said:


> Congrats Talia, that's so awesome. :)

Thank you! It must not be long to go till we find out if those balls of yours were balls...! :D


----------

